# barómetros de mercurio



## Mamede (6 Jun 2011 às 15:51)

Boa tarde,
Tenho um barómetro antigo de mercurio avariado (perdeu o mercurio) devido a uma pancada na base.
Não consigo encontrar ninguém que o saiba recuperar.
Alguém me pode indicar onde repará-lo?


----------



## Chingula (6 Jun 2011 às 18:42)

Mamede disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Tenho um barómetro antigo de mercurio avariado (perdeu o mercurio) devido a uma pancada na base.
> Não consigo encontrar ninguém que o saiba recuperar.
> Alguém me pode indicar onde repará-lo?



Se o fabricante da marca já não existe, contactar um dos Museus de Ciência (Lisboa ou Coimbra) ou os Institutos Geofísicos das Universidades de Lisboa, Coimbra ou Porto...pois existindo nessas Instituições, equipamentos antigos, alguém os repara...


----------



## Mamede (6 Jun 2011 às 20:36)

Chingula disse:


> Se o fabricante da marca já não existe, contactar um dos Museus de Ciência (Lisboa ou Coimbra) ou os Institutos Geofísicos das Universidades de Lisboa, Coimbra ou Porto...pois existindo nessas Instituições, equipamentos antigos, alguém os repara...



Obrigado pela sugestão. Darei noticias dos resultados.


----------

